# Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

If not, why not?

What are they covering if not this?

This is international news.

I thought Wallace said that they cover "the other side of the story?"

So what's the "other" side of this story?

Anyone?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

Fox is covering it up as best as they can and stay fairly unbalanced.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Fox is covering it up as best as they can and stay fairly unbalanced.



So are you saying that they aren't uttering a peep of this scandalous story?

That being the case...isn't FOX's bread and butter...scandalous stories? Or making up scandalous stories?

WoW!!


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, it's on their website so, yea, they are covering it. 

Any other whine you need 'splained?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, the fox channel is covering it.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Yes, the fox channel is covering it.



Oh, that's inconvenient... for the lying desperadoes on the left.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Fox is a stupid joke.

However it's even more stupid to make a claim, without looking (which takes all of 30 seconds) and then find out that claim is completely wrong.

News Corp Shuts Down


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate. 

Man, that's gonna piss Marc off. And a whole bunch of the drooling hordes.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate.
> 
> Man, that's gonna piss Marc off. And a whole bunch of the drooling hordes.



So all the gory details can be found on FOX?

What's Hannity saying about it? O'Reilly...what about Greta?

Cause you know when FOX wants something covered ALL their guns, big and small push it as first news on their individual programs.

Is this the case with THIS fantastic and bombastic story?

A slight mention, for something as monumental as this, isn't quite "fair & balanced" coverage.

Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is covering it up as best as they can and stay fairly unbalanced.
> ...


California Girl neg repped me for this.

I'm simply asking the questions...you guys can decide for yourself.

What's good for the Goose, clearly isn't as good for the Gander I see.

*shrugs*


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate.
> ...



I have no idea what commentators are saying.... commentators comment, they do not report. And, since I don't watch Fox I have no idea what those commentators think of the clusterfuck surrounding the UK media. What I do know.... I know that it's not just Murdoch's stable that are in the shit.... they just happen to be the focus at the moment. 

Also, of course, this mainly affects the UK.... our laws are not their laws and it was their laws that were broken. Parts of it will affect the US but not to the extent where it's gonna be a massive story. I do know that the US media only started paying attention to this story when allegations surfaced that the families of 9-11 victims were included in the phone hack... and then it was British victims, not Americans. But the US media generally has not covered this story.... which has been massive in the UK for weeks. 

So, generally, the US media have not been well informed about it, and Fox have been no different to any other US media.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Since it took me all of 30 seconds to find the story on Fox, I would have thought that even with your small intellect, you could have found it. You chose not to. You chose to start some rant about Fox - based on an assumption that proved to be false. And now you pretend that it was a genuine question.

You got negged for being a lazy partisan hack.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 12, 2011)

The Fox News affiliate in Minneapolis covered it and noted that News Corp was their parent company.
I wouldn't know if the talking heads at Fox News are covering it, but you can bet that the MSNBC talking heads are covering it to the max.  Now both of my conjectures are just that,,conjecture, as I refuse to watch either Fox News or MSNBC.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate.
> ...



Why don't you shut off Ed Schultz and listen to what Hannity's saying about yourself? You want everything handed to you? Incapable of changing channels, reading, etc.?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



LOL!!!


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> The Fox News affiliate in Minneapolis covered it and noted that News Corp was their parent company.
> I wouldn't know if the talking heads at Fox News are covering it, but you can bet that the MSNBC talking heads are covering it to the max.  Now both of my conjectures are just that,,conjecture, as I refuse to watch either Fox News or MSNBC.



Almost all of it is conjecture at the moment. There is very little in the way of hard, factual information. The media were all over the 'fact' that the Sun and Times newspapers hacked Gordon Brown's phones but that may not be the case. Anyone with half a brain will wait to label News Corp as a 'criminal organization' until it is actually proved.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You're replying to yourself now? 
You're nuttier than that racist nut in your avatar.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



She always does that. When she has no valid argument, she sends a neg rep. Stupid broad.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate.
> 
> Man, that's gonna piss Marc off. And a whole bunch of the drooling hordes.



Why doesn't it piss you off?? What happened to Gordon Brown is disgraceful. But you probably love it because you're not a nice person. Most bitter, angry women aren't.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He's not smart enough to find a front page story on Fox.... you expect him to understand the stupidity of talking to himself? Seriously?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate.
> ...



Fucking idiot. Keep up.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



With whom??? You???? First I'd have to learn to think like a right wing loser. No thanks, you worthless bitch.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You accuse me of 'loving' what happened to Brown.... and I've already said - more than once - that it was actually outrageous. 

Fucking moronic fat assed fool.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are they covering.... but their coverage is accurate.
> ...



What a surprise, the partisan hacks want all media outlets including FoxNews which they don't even watch to cover Mudock-Gate.

Anything to distract from our near $15 Trillion deficit and 20% real unemployment rate.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 12, 2011)

Fox web and fox commontaters are quite different, the commontaters have a greater impact on the [people than the web does.


----------



## Wiseacre (Jul 12, 2011)

FoxNews and FoxBusiness IS covering this story, came up more than a few times over the past couple of days.   Man, you guys are like a dog with a bone, just won't let it go.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



But, Marcie...why do they have to?

...isn't that why you're here???


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



There is, in fact, a thread with plenty of accurate, detailed - and nonpartisan - information about what is happening in the UKs media.... where both Colin and I have outlined it, without any 'right' or 'left' lean.... but, of course, US Liberals cannot grasp the simple fact that this is not about partisan politics.... it is purely about the morals and standards of the UK media. And it's not just News Corps.... but, of course, they focus on News Corp because they cannot deal with non partisan. 

Hacks.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



It was outrageous??? I heard you. So what??? You still like it, I'm sure. It's not as though you are a good person that is fair and kind. You're an unkind, mean, vicious bitch. And I doubt you'll ever change.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 12, 2011)

And the lefts obsession about Fox news goes on and on and on and on and on..They even came up with a CUTE little name for it, Murdocgate.

The PEOPLE who watch Fox news will make up their own minds if they feel this is SOMETHING they should get all bent out of shape over.. For the rest of you, you will still have your panties in a bunch over fox. You might try having someone pull them out..


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah jsut like they decided on their own that Sadam had AQ ties


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> The Fox News affiliate in Minneapolis covered it and noted that News Corp was their parent company.
> I wouldn't know if the talking heads at Fox News are covering it, but you can bet that the MSNBC talking heads are covering it to the max.  Now both of my conjectures are just that,,conjecture, as I refuse to watch either Fox News or MSNBC.



About a year or a bit more or so ago, I had to go to the Court to pay some fees. I came across a FOX reporter. The local reporter. So I struck up a conversation with the guy. I was referring to "FOXNews" although he was a local FOX reporter. He said something to the effect of "I don't believe the crap they spew...I just work here." A local FOX reporter.

There's a guy that goes to my church that worked for FOX, the local one, up until very recently...says the same thing.

Even their employees KNOW their propaganda and shenanigans.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


I see you've choosen to assume your usual position on these uber-partisan issues...







Why am I not surprised?

*sigh*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Rinata said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Going forward I'll ALWAYS post her neg reps to me.

She likes to play slick...not any more. 

I've had it up to here with her BS uber-partisan claptrap. 

Enough is ENOUGH!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah jsut like they decided on their own that Sadam had AQ ties



*KA - POW!!!!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> And the lefts obsession about Fox news goes on and on and on and on and on..They even came up with a CUTE little name for it, Murdocgate.
> 
> The PEOPLE who watch Fox news will make up their own minds if they feel this is SOMETHING they should get all bent out of shape over.. For the rest of you, you will still have your panties in a bunch over fox. You might try having someone pull them out..



Yes, keep this Murdoch implosion as quiet as possible.

I understand your motives.

I'll try to keep it down...Otay?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




You're fucking embarrassing.... thank God you're not a conservative. But, you are quite funny.... I get reps from the left, and from the right.... because I one of the least partisan people on the board.... unlike you, you moronic drooling idiot. 

You don't watch Fox.... so you start some stupid thread demanding to know what Fox are say.... and you're calling me out for not watching Fox...... Exactly how stupid do you want to make yourself look? I have no interest in what Fox commentators think.... nor MSNBC, nor CNN, nor any other station. Unlike you... I don't high five one side and hate the other.... I treat them alll with equal contempt.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

Marc -- it's been awhile since you responded to these posts aimed at you, and it seems you have a lot of catching up to do. 

No problem. 

More importantly, in the time you've been away, did you get all your errands accomplished? 

I.E. - 

Visit the local mosque to praise Allah ?

Pick up your unemployment check ?

Follow up on the lawsuit against your boss becuase you're black, regardless of the fact you're lazy and uneducated ?

Pick up your foodstamps and welfare check ?

Check the air pressure of the tires on your FEMA trailer ?

I hope so.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I am sure she's seriously worried about your threats.

Tissue or tampon? 

Your choice.  I can handout either - and I know you like handouts.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yeah....right. Suuuuuuuuure you do. 

If you believe the swill you're spewing, might I interest you in the purchase of a tree in Brooklyn? I assure you...it's a steal of a deal.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > The Fox News affiliate in Minneapolis covered it and noted that News Corp was their parent company.
> ...



You had to go to court? God forbid - what was the charge? Were panty-hose and alcohol involved?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


I beat the living snot out of a Harley-riding redneck, then chocked him out. It was a slap on the wrist.

They knew I did the state a favor, but just didn't like the way I went about taking the law into my own hands and stuff.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Jillian, Sarah G, Ravi, and a good few more.... All of them rep me, and I rep them.... Because even when we disagree, we recognize a decent point and we don't take the whole political thing too seriously. 

Again, exactly why is it that I am supposed to watch Fox for you? Just because you are incapable of shifting shit to find information, don't think everyone is. Some of us are very capable of differentiating between 'opinion' and 'news'. Clearly you are not.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



  We're supposed to believe this? 

Liar. Liar. Pants on fire.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



I have seen the story on Fox at least twice, but I think three times.
Is anyone but Fox covering project Fast and Furious like it should be?
THIS is real news.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 12, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



No. and funny you don't hear the libs talking about it EITHER. They'd rather talk a bout a person who owns news stations..


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



I think the funniest part of his whinefest is accusing me of being an uber-partisan for not watching Fox.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

You are being rightly labelled as uber-partisan for being uber-partisan...dummy.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



He got a WHOPPING dose of this...






Then this...






Dumbed down enough for ya Sparky?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

To the ignorant 19 year old with the murdering racist, wife beating Malcolm X in his profile - In addition to being an Internet pussy and a flaming racist - you are perhaps one of the biggest Liberal dumbfucks on here. Congrats. You do your party (Seig Heil) proud.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> You are being rightly labelled as uber-partisan for being uber-partisan...dummy.



And yet, you're the one throwing a hissy fit about Fox not covering a story - and having your ass handed to you - again. 

And then you throw a hissy fit because I don't watch Fox.

And then you make up some story about how you beat up a journalist.... like violence is something to be proud of.

You're a fucking moron.... and a partisan hack. 

And you whine about negs. Sad bastard.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> In addition to being an Internet pussy and a flaming racist - you are perhaps one of the biggest Liberal dumbfucks on here. Congrats. You do your party (Seig Heil) proud.



He really is a racist.... and a total liar.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I actually gave him some points - because I felt sorry for his dumb ass, and I am honestly a nice guy - but he sends me a message ROTFLHMFAO - so I will be regrettably taking those back. So since this is the "attitude" of this racist prick, please feel free to neg rep his unappreciative racist ass.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > You are being rightly labelled as uber-partisan for being uber-partisan...dummy.
> ...


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You have completely lost your mind dude. Seriously.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Well, I actually gave him some points - because I felt sorry for his dumb ass, and I am honestly a nice guy - but he sends me a message ROTFLHMFAO - so I will be regrettably taking those back. So since this is the "attitude" of this racist prick, please feel free to neg rep his unappreciative racist ass.



Exhibit A:

Your Honor, how likely is it that a poster who has on more than one occasion, in fact, on many occasions referred to me as a racist and has only derogatory words and messages for me?

How likely is it that such a person INTENDED to rep me for anything I posted?

Is it not more likely that the subject INTENDED to neg rep me, but instead made a George Bush-type buffoonish mistake and repped me instead, but is trying to save face?

I rest my case.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You are mistaken. He was born without a mind, and he has steadfastly remained that way ever since. Which, when you think about it, is kind of an achievement. Must be hard to go through life having learned absolutely nothing. 

I find it really sad that anyone would be proud of having beaten someone up... apparently for no other reason than for riding a Harley (which several of my family do), and being white. Scary shit.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know we're not supposed to re-post PM's in the public view, but this MarcATL dude's PM's to me - wow! 

Hopefully this guy isn't allowed outside his trailer without some sort of medical escort.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I actually gave him some points - because I felt sorry for his dumb ass, and I am honestly a nice guy - but he sends me a message ROTFLHMFAO - so I will be regrettably taking those back. So since this is the "attitude" of this racist prick, please feel free to neg rep his unappreciative racist ass.
> ...



What case? In addition to thinking you're Malcolm X, you now think you're Johnny Cochoran?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> I know we're not supposed to re-post PM's in the public view, but this MarcATL dude's PM's to me - wow!
> 
> Hopefully this guy isn't allowed outside his trailer without some sort of medical escort.



You can post my RESPONSES to you if I can post your INITIATED messages to me.

Deal??


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 12, 2011)

That is where I heard about it and I was shocked about what they were doing!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> That is where I heard about it and I was shocked about what they were doing!



Shocked...SHOCKED I tell you!!


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I actually gave him some points - because I felt sorry for his dumb ass, and I am honestly a nice guy - but he sends me a message ROTFLHMFAO - so I will be regrettably taking those back. So since this is the "attitude" of this racist prick, please feel free to neg rep his unappreciative racist ass.
> ...



Actually, knowing Warrior, it is very likely that he intended it. He could easily have removed it and changed it to a neg. He knows that. I used to feel sorry for you too, until I realized that you are a mindless hack racist POS. Most of us live and learn.... sadly, you choose only the former and completely avoid the latter.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> That is where I heard about it and I was shocked about what they were doing!



If you really want to know what's going down, I suggest you read the UK media. The BBC, and Telegraph are giving some very balanced views. Avoid the Guardian... they're going for the left wing biased moral high ground - and several of their reports have since been found to be wild speculation and bullshit. Go figure.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > I know we're not supposed to re-post PM's in the public view, but this MarcATL dude's PM's to me - wow!
> ...



I'll simply summarize here, racist  - you posted earlier in this thread words to the effect that you stomped a person who drives a motorcyle and took the law into your own hands.

How Democratic.  

I offered the next time you want to do so - look me up. 

So, what's the problem?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I'll just take it back tomorrow. 

No problem.

This guy is a total creep. 

Seriously. 

SCARY!!!! to believe people like him are allowed OUTSIDE. 

I have NEVER put anyone on ignore on this forum - but this nutcase has just earned it. NOT WORTH IT!

These are the types of individuals I warn my children about. 

Adios Marc. You need some serious help.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > That is where I heard about it and I was shocked about what they were doing!
> ...


So all UK media is pretty much law, except one?

Really?

I smell BS.

Got any links to substantiate your wild and highly speculative claims?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

This message is hidden because MarcATL is on your ignore list. 


Ah.... as refreshing as a dip in the pool!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Good riddance to bad rubbish.

Another WEAK-MINDED, mentally abused, far RW poster bites the dust.

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!
*



























*cuts notch in belt*


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Well, it was the Guardian that started the claim that Gordon Brown's phone was hacked for information about his son's illness.... turned out not to be true. Usually, the Guardian (albeit left leaning) is quite balanced and at least accurate in its reporting. Sadly, it is running with rumor rather than confirming it before running. 

At the hearings today, the MPs were actually using the Guardian's story as a basis for their questioning of police officers.... until the Senior Officer leading the current investigation pointed out that it was not a good idea to be basing their questions of things that had not been proven as factually accurate. Embarrassing - for the MPs and for the Guardian.

I'm sure you can verify anything I've said.... but I'm not gonna spoon feed you. After your pitiful 'are Fox covering this story' - it is pointless to provide you with fact.... you're not smart enough to follow what is actually happening.

OK.... I feel like I should spoon feed Marc..... so here....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/jul/12/the-sun-gordon-brown-son



> News International said the individual had come to the Sun voluntarily as he wished to highlight the plight of those with the disease, adding that he had provided "a written affidavit" confirming this.



^^^^ That is the key sentence.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> This message is hidden because MarcATL is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> Ah.... as refreshing as a dip in the pool!!!



I personally don't have him on ignore... but usually I just skim past his partisan whackery... I find his posts to be of little or no substance. 

But I'll give you one thing.... he's a racist little creep.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



why ask us? go check......


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You dummy.



> News International has denied accessing the medical records of Gordon Brown's four-month-old son Fraser, insisting the Sun newspaper discovered he had cystic fibrosis from a member of the public.





> A Guardian News & Media spokesperson said: "The Guardian report on News International targeting Gordon Brown stated that 'details from his infant son's medical records were obtained by the Sun, who published a story about the child's serious illness'. We did not specify who obtained the private information or how it was passed to the Sun, but their decision to publish the story clearly caused Gordon Brown and his family considerable distress."





> A leading media lawyer told the Guardian that News International still needed to explain exactly how it had come by the news of Fraser Brown's health.



Clearly its a he-said-she-said as far as International is concerned. Seems to me they are trying to save their butts by any means, including lying. 

But, here's the bottom line...the news of the boy's illness was ILLEGALLY leaked out, and it DIDN'T come from the Guardian.

So here you are....LYING for the REICHT...as usual.

How despicable and utterly disgusting!

*spits*


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

Trajan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



He wasn't interested in facts. He thought Fox was ignoring it. Turns out he was wrong... yea, I was shocked too... Marc - wrong? I so did not see that coming.   Anyway, now.... for some reason that I haven't figured out yet - I'm an uber-partisan hack because I DONT watch Fox. 

So, in truth, Marc is a fucking nutter, as always.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Oh, God.... I really do have to explain every single thing to you, don't I? 

The Sun has a 'sworn affidavit' - that's a legal statement.... from the person (who is not a journalist, or a private investigator but is someone who also has a son with the same condition as Brown's son)...... and it was he who gave the story to the Sun. So, the Guardian was wrong. Even the fucking Guardian say they were wrong.... and still you defend the Guardian. 

How.

Much.

More.

Stupid.

Can.

You.

Be?

Seriously.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

So why is a media lawyer stating that International still has to explain how they came about that information?



			
				Media Lawyer said:
			
		

> A leading media lawyer told the Guardian that News International still needed to explain exactly how it had come by the news of Fraser Brown's health.



Can you post exactly the words, paragraph or sentence where you came about that bogus information dummy?

Please and thanks.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm just sitting watching an interview with a Guardian editor.... apologizing for their error. But I guess he's a right wing plant....


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> So why is a media lawyer stating that International still have to explain how they came about that information?
> 
> Can you post exactly the words, paragraph or sentence where you came about that bogus information dummy?
> 
> Please and thanks.



No. You want to be informed.... inform yourself, you lazy little shit. I'm watching them discuss it with a Guardian Editor.... even he said they got it wrong. Please carry on with your partisan hackery, idiot boy.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 12, 2011)

What do we know about the privacy laws in the UK as they relate to cell phone conversations? We don't even have a handle on hacking cell phone conversations in the US. Around Christmas 1996 democrat congressman Jim McDermott released the contents of a illegally obtained cell phone conversation between then Speaker Gingrich and others to the NY Times and the Atlanta Journal. No charges were ever brought against McDermott or democrat Thurman of Fla who obtained the illegally recorded tapes. Now the left is trying to create outrage about a tabloid in the UK that hacked cell phone conversations? Forget about it lefties,  the fake hysteria ain't gonna fly.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I'm just sitting watching an interview with a Guardian editor.... apologizing for their error. But I guess he's a right wing plant....



Where? What network? Names?

Again...why is a media lawyer from the UK stating that International STILL has to explain exactly how they came about that information?

This is from the link YOU provided BTW.

You really need to get some sense about you and learn to read.

Dummy.


----------



## code1211 (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...




I saw another story on this AGAIN tonight on the Brett Bair Show.  They are covering this story.

Are the other news outlets covering the Media Matters Story?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 12, 2011)

I need a serious rep reload.... LOL


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just sitting watching an interview with a Guardian editor.... apologizing for their error. But I guess he's a right wing plant....
> ...



BBC News 24. 

Whether the Guardian reported accurately is not up for debate, they admitted their error and updated their article. 

Your hysteria does not change facts. The Sun has an affidavit stating where the story came from, and it was not from a hack. The Guardian was wrong. Get over it. I appreciate that it is hard for you to understand that even left wing media makes mistakes, but they do. At least they have the balls to admit it.... unlike their minions in the peanut gallery.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


The only minion here is you. For the RW media.

....dummy.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

code1211 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...


How did Brett cover it?


----------



## Tanderson (Jul 12, 2011)

The very question about whether Fox is covering the big story is evidence that many of Fox's critics have not a single clue as to how well Fox does report. 

And when they add out and out lies to their false critiques, they fade away when asked to show proof of their claims. 

Some are still trying to say there are nothing but racists in the TEA Party. 

Yet if you ask any one of those critics, they were swear they're educated and informed. 

Too bad they vote. 

T.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



to piss U off.........


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




why don't you answer his question? he answered yours.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2011)

california girl said:


> marcatl said:
> 
> 
> > california girl said:
> ...



m
u
c
h

m
o
r
e
?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



Fair and balanced...??


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

code1211 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



I'm not familiar with "the Media Matters Story?"

What are you implying?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ahhhh, therein lies your stupidity.  You cannot comprehend that I have any agenda, other than some right wing fantasy one that you have created in that space between your ears.  

Seriously, you are ridiculous. Everyone who thinks this is a left or right issue is an idiot. It's no fucking wonder you write such drivel. You really honestly are a dumb fuck. 

You may well be the second person to make my ignore list as well.  No doubt, in that mushy place you call a brain, it will be because I can't deal with your intellect.... Consider this.... the only other person on my ignore list is Mr Shaman. Yea. You are that stupid.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Go ahead...make my day.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It really isn't about you, Marc. It's about the level of moron that I can tolerate. It really isn't that high.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Goodness...how do you tolerate yourself?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Very comfortably, since I'm not a moron. For instance, I don't thank someone for something that is not true.


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 13, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



No, you smell Cali girl.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You keep regurgitating and vomiting out the same swill, yet it's not true.

Every media outlet is STILL reporting that Sun News released the information about the boy's illness. Every. Single. One.

Up to moments ago I saw it on TV.

You consistently, CONSISTENTLY, prove yourself to be a liar and a partisan hack of the highest order.

Go jump in the river.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 13, 2011)

oldsalt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



OUCH!!!  That was mean spirited!!    Smell is important though.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You are a lying bitch and you know it. Your venom drips all over the place for anything liberal. Why don't you own your beliefs??? Sick cow.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to being an Internet pussy and a flaming racist - you are perhaps one of the biggest Liberal dumbfucks on here. Congrats. You do your party (Seig Heil) proud.
> ...



Why don't you two get together?? One more ignorant than the other. There you go, Cow, your dream man,


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Why would you feel sorry for HIM??? Feel sorry for the idiot in cahoots with you.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Why are you still talking?? You sound desperate. Afraid Marc is coming off as the winner here??? Stupid bitch.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



How do you do it?? Use all those words and say absolutely nothing.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Fuck off, dog breath.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 14, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Hey large ass! Who said "I hate Republicans and everything they stand for."?

So cry us a fucking river why don't ya?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



She's full of bitterness and hatred.... explains the comfort eating.


----------



## American Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



Of course they are; reports every hour. Why would you think otherwise? Personal bias?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2011)

American Horse said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...


I've seen at least one of their tepid reports.

Some pinup chick in a red dress and redder make-up tepidly reporting on the latest on the Murdoch scandal.

I guess they feel that "covers them."


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> I think Fox is a stupid joke.
> 
> However it's even more stupid to make a claim, without looking (which takes all of 30 seconds) and then find out that claim is completely wrong.
> 
> News Corp Shuts Down


Well, it seems to be avoiding the hacking scandal and concentrating on the closing of the paper and Mordoch's bid for B Sky B. There were only 6 words about the hacking scandal. There was no mention of a FBI probe into NewsCorp about possible hacking of 9/11 victims phone records. The probe was requested by extreme right wing GOP congressman Peter King of NY.

UPDATE 5-FBI to probe News Corp 9/11 hacking allegation | Reuters
*FBI to probe News Corp 9/11 hacking allegation*

                  Thu Jul 14, 2011 6:36pm EDT         


 By Basil Katz and Mark Hosenball
 NEW YORK/LONDON, July 14 (Reuters) - The U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation is examining allegations that Rupert Murdoch's News Corp (NWSA.O) may have tried to hack into the phone records of victims of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks on the United States, the agency said on Thursday.
 "We are aware of the allegations and are looking into it," said Peter Donald, an FBI spokesman in New York.
 The FBI probe was prompted by a call by U.S. congressman Peter King of New York to investigate the hacking claims, first reported by Britain's The Daily Mirror newspaper on Monday.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So, now they aren't reporting it the way you want them to. And the wrong person was reporting. 

Do you realize how silly you look? First of all, you start a thread asking a question that you could have answered with a 10 second google search. Since you don't like the answer, you're moving on to the that their reporting does not meet you exact requirements... and apparently, you're also a misogynist and she was not dressed appropriately.

Man, you are a dumb fuck, Marc.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I think Fox is a stupid joke.
> ...



Interestingly, both the BBC and Sky News focused on the potential FBI investigation, the change of heart of both Murdochs about attending the Select Committee, and the relationship between Willis (ex Dep Editor of NotW) and the Met Police. Nothing about the phone hacks. 

How outrageous! They're expanding the original story! 

Damn, you are one mindless moron. The hacking story has moved on..... until somenew information comes to light.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...


The BBC and Sky News are not FOX.
Has FOX reported the FBI investigation is the question, and if not, why not???


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I have no idea because I rarely watch Fox. Could I suggest that, if you want to know what Fox are saying, that you watch Fox and find out for yourself?

The reason why I mentioned the BBC and Sky is to demonstrate that lots of the media are moving the story forward - since there is no new information about the hacking... but there is a vast amount of new information relevant to the situation.

Edit: a 10 second google search and on the front page..... Murdoch to testify as FBI launches investigation. 

Do you guys (and by you guys I mean you and Marc) ever actually think before you post?


----------



## American Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > I think Fox is a stupid joke.
> ...


All of that has been reported on FNC, including Rep Peter King in this evening's 7-O'clock hour first up.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is covering it up as best as they can and stay fairly unbalanced.
> ...



I think the problem is that there is no current connection to a bodaciously stacked young blonde's death.   Once they find that link....you'll see it 24/7.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





American Horse said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...


Maybe it was too soon to make it into a google search, which only showed the story on the FOX business channel and the Fox Latino channel. I don't have cable so I'll take your word for it Being reported by FNC at 7 pm.

Phone hacking: FBI launches... - Google News


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I'm told that they also ran an interview with that traitorous bitch, Boxer, talking about the potential FBI investigation. 

Go figure.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2011)

Who's telling you CG?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes they are.  I don't see a problem with the way they are covering it.  It is on their web site.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 14, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Did I miss Lushbaugh again?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oh, how sophisticated you are. Such a way with words. I'm sure you make Warrior very happy.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oh, Willow. You are so boring. A person of very little smarts or quality. No wonder you love to kiss CG's ass. Birds of a feather and all that.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I suggest you review your own comments to me, fat ass. I didn't engage you, you started this shit... so go screw yourself.... cuz no one else will, lardy girl.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 14, 2011)

Is anyone besides NBC?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Is anyone besides NBC?



Yea, Fox.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Stop copying me. I said that YOU are bitter and full of hate. And don't give the impression that you know anything about me. You would not know my eating habits unless you had  seen me in person. And that's about as likely as you having a soul. You must learn to stop taking out your bad luck on others. You're evil and ugly inside and out. Learn to deal with it.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Do not make any suggestions to me. I do what I want. There you go with your assumptions again. You poor thing!!! I'm beginning to think that you must be one fat and ugly broad!!! Me??? I've never had any problems along those lines.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Good for you. I care so much about you life.... not. But you start bullshit with me, fatso, and you are gonna get that big ass of yours handed back to you. Don't like it. Fine, stop looking for shit with me. 

And, for the record, people who feel the need to constantly over use exclamation marks and question marks are prone to mental instability and are generally overly emotional. There's actual research on it.


----------



## American Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


They did; heard it myself.  (listen don't watch)


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I don't blame her.

You asked a question, found out that you are incredibly stupid, and then decided to whine because you don't like the answer.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anyone explain why a thread that was answered in the 4th post is still going on after 130 replies? Can anyone else explain what made me have a brain fart and clicked on it at all?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 14, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Sadly, I am out of rep for a while.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 15, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Who said "I hate Republicans and everything they stand for."?



I said that I hate the Republican leadership, I did not say I hate Republicans. If you're going to mouth off, get it right. Big difference between what I REALLY said and what you quoted. You should wear a damn dunce hat, I swear.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 15, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Nobody cares. Only immature idiots use it every 5 seconds. Because they have been bested. Grow up.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 15, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oh, shut up, Miss Bad Ass wannabe. You ain't no big thing. Not once have you handed my  ass back to me, as much as you'd like to think you have. I think you're just a bully and you have nothing to offer. You're a lonely, ugly, mean-spirted cow. But you can save it when you're talking to me. You impress me not at all. And you've mentoned punctuation to me before. I don't care if you don't like it. And if you knew one iota about mental health, you'd get help for yourself. So bug off.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 15, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Listen, fatty, I did not address you... you addressed me.... so you can fuck off throwing a hissy fit about getting shit back, you stupid little bitch.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 15, 2011)

Seems like fatty missed dinner. She's a tad cranky.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 15, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Cussing and name calling is all you have to offer. Pretty sad.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a surprised to see FOX covering the live questioning of the Murdochs by Britain.

A bit shocked, but pleasantly surprised nontheless.

I love how FOX is attempting to "guide" the viewers with the text banners at the bottom though.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I'd rather cuss and name call than insult someone's deceased family, refuse to apologize and then lie about it ever having happened. Fuck off, dog breath.


----------



## initforme (Jul 19, 2011)

Fox is all about helping out the rich.  Thats my only problem with them.   They are anti middle class and always root for the company over its workers, you know, the ones that create the wealth for the lazy incompetent CEOs.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



You don't get Fox on your Television set?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I can understand why. Five hundred pounds is a heavy lift.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 19, 2011)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I bet it chaps yer ample ass that you don't get to boss people around.. control freak much?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

initforme said:


> Fox is all about helping out the rich.  Thats my only problem with them.   They are anti middle class and always root for the company over its workers, you know, the ones that create the wealth for the lazy incompetent CEOs.



You mean the whole corporation or are you mistakenly referring to Fox News as 'Fox'?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Can anyone explain why a thread that was answered in the 4th post is still going on after 130 replies? Can anyone else explain what made me have a brain fart and clicked on it at all?





Marc needs the attention??


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



From what I have seen they have covered it every step of the way and consistantly inform people that it's from a FOX parent company.

sorry to piss on your hate parade, but FOX is the most fair network on TV.

a study by UCLA and Harvard confirms this.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> I'm a surprised to see FOX covering the live questioning of the Murdochs by Britain.
> 
> A bit shocked, but pleasantly surprised nontheless.
> 
> I love how FOX is attempting to "guide" the viewers with the text banners at the bottom though.



You actually read that?

that's funny

So when will you admit they are the most balanced?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



Link?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh Snap!!!

*BREAKING NEWS:*
Apparently, some British comedian, named Johnny Marbles, attempted to throw a pie in Rupert's face.
This happened about 5 minutes or so ago. 
The proceedings has been put on 5 minute recess.
He's now been led away in handcuffs.

WoW!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oh Snap!!!
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> Apparently, some British comedian, named Johnny Marbles, attempted to throw a pie in Rupert's face.
> ...





What kind of pie?

Please say apple.  The irony would be awesome.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Oh Snap!!!
> 
> *BREAKING NEWS:*
> Apparently, some British comedian, named Johnny Marbles, attempted to throw a pie in Rupert's face.
> ...



I know I saw it on FOX


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Media Bias Is Real, Finds UCLA Political Scientist / UCLA Newsroom

Harvard Study Concludes Media Biased Towards Democrats (What a Surprise!) | The Dead Fish Wrapper Watch

inside that rag you can get the link to the Harvard study.

http://web.archive.org/web/20060107020420/http://mason.gmu.edu/~atabarro/MediaBias.doc


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw it on both msnbc and FOX.

I'm switching between the 2.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If not, why not?
> ...



Please provide the study by each, a primary link would be appropriate.  As a counterpoint to your assertion, let me suggest this:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6737097743434902428#


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2011)

I was watching Bloomberg until I read this silly thread, then I swtiched to FOX     Thanks


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

When pies are outlawed, only outlaws will have pies.




What kind of pie gawdammit!!  The suspence is killing me.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Links on post 154

sorry, I thought it was common knowledge that people like to ignore, that's why I didn't link it initially.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> If not, why not?
> 
> What are they covering if not this?
> 
> ...



Yes they are covering it and it seems like the same information as any other news outlet has on the story.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> I saw it on both msnbc and FOX.
> 
> I'm switching between the 2.



Are you getting dizzy from the spin to the left and the spin to the right?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

R.D. said:


> I was watching Bloomberg until I read this silly thread, then I swtiched to FOX     Thanks



I never bothered with FOX until a couple of years ago.

It was the constant barrage by the left that got me to tune in.


yeah, I know, the irony of it all.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

I never got into msnbc until the constant barrage from the right got me to take a closer look either.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> I never got into msnbc until the constant barrage from the right got me to take a closer look either.



they are a bit more boring to watch than fox.  Fox seems to have more "liberal" people on panels with strong liberal positions than the weak conservatives MSNBC puts up for panels. 

Its lame, i wish they put up some strong conservatives on the panels on MSNBC, it would make it more lively to watch.

The bias on both networks is funny though....my GF who is more conservative than me thinks fox is pretty balanced while MSNBC is far left.  I think both have a slight skew in opposite directions and my super liberal cousin thinks fox lies and MSNBC is balanced.

Whatchyagonnado


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> I never got into msnbc until the constant barrage from the right got me to take a closer look either.



me too!

It's funny.  

On fox you have moderate and conservative talking heads being countered by liberal guest, and they are the bad guys.

On msn, you have liberal talking heads being countered by far far leftie guests, and they are the good guys.

At least on FOX, as the studies show, you get both sides.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I never got into msnbc until the constant barrage from the right got me to take a closer look either.
> ...



Tell your cousin that it's a great liberal idea that the population not grow and that he should steralize himself.  while you are standing there with a hammer and chisle.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

Elizabeth Brooks said:
			
		

> I've never paid a police officer MYSELF.



Ruh oh.....!


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Elizabeth Brooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting that you selectively quote what she said. 

In full: 





> I have never paid a police officer myself, or knowingly sanctioned the payment for police officers.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2011)

> Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?


My favorite local country station gets news from Fox News Radio.  They did a story covering this apology.  At the end of the story, they said, "Rupert Murdoch's News International owns Fox News."

If they're trying to bury the story, they're doing a crappy job.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> 
> 
> My favorite local country station gets news from Fox News Radio.  They did a story covering this apology.  At the end of the story, they said, "Rupert Murdoch's News International owns Fox News."
> ...



What I find funny is that Marc is clearly pissed at Fox for their 'agenda', and sees no hypocrisy with his deliberate misquote of Rebekah Brooks in the post above yours.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> 
> 
> My favorite local country station gets news from Fox News Radio.  They did a story covering this apology.  At the end of the story, they said, "Rupert Murdoch's News International owns Fox News."
> ...



It's a plot.

They spot light it on every single last show every single day.  By doing that they bore us to death so that we want to hear about somthing else.


tell me that aint possible.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> ...



    

You could hammer that much irony into a knife and commit harry carry  with it, twice.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> ...



---------------------------
Microsoft Internet Explorer
---------------------------
You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------


----------



## Claudette (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup was on break and was watching FOX. They had a live feed from the UK on the World News  hacking.

I like FOX because they always have both sides and both sides debate. They get into it sometimes as well. The lefty on the show is no pushover. 

Some folks like to confuse the opinion guys with the hard news guys. 

Hard news is hard news. 

Opinionis just that Opinion.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Brooks said:
> ...



Interesting or boringly predictable?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

R.D. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Predictable. Paying police officers is illegal. She was asked about it. She answered. Nothing to see here.... unless you're Marc who seems to think it means something. She answered a question!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

Claudette said:


> Yup was on break and was watching FOX. They had a live feed from the UK on the World News  hacking.
> 
> I like FOX because they always have both sides and both sides debate. They get into it sometimes as well. The lefty on the show is no pushover.
> 
> ...


Can you list the FOX hard news guys and list the opinion guys please?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."

And he's the head of the biggest media conglomerate in history.

You think such a man should be able to continue being at the helm of such a company?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 19, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."
> 
> And he's the head of the biggest media conglomerate in history.
> 
> You think such a man should be able to continue being at the helm of such a company?



Actually, it was James Murdoch who answered 'I don't know' most. But, every time he did, he asked the committee whether they wanted him to go and find out the information they asked for and get it to them. He played the game very well. 

Everything about him - including his body language - came across as open and honest. 

After the assault, both Murdochs could have refused to continue.... but they didn't. They came back in and carried on. That was also a very smart move. 

And.. I totally love Mrs Murdoch - she slapped that guy who assaulted her husband like a true Mama Grizzly.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."
> ...


James did well, yes, however, Rupert looked like an alzheimer's victim.

Uhm, err, uhh, aah....I runno!

And Deng got all Bruce Lee on Johnny Marble's A$$.....*WATAHHHHHH!!!*


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 19, 2011)

Fox is covering it, is the state run media covering gun runner OBAMA?  answer NO!


----------



## whitehall (Jul 19, 2011)

Fox had a whole day of dull UK hearings regarding the Murcoch scandal. Did CBS cover the "Rather fake document" hearings? Oh, that's right, there weren't any. CBS tried to swing a presidential election with fake documents and there weren't any congressional hearings but democrats found time to hold hearings about steroid use in Baseball.


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> ...


Of course not.  Only leftists are allowed to operate according to their agenda.


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > > Is FOX Covering MurdochGate?
> ...


Yet Marc can't see it.

Well, it's more like he doesn't WANT to see it.  And if he doesn't want to see it, it's not really there.  

Magical thinking.


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."
> 
> And he's the head of the biggest media conglomerate in history.
> 
> You think such a man should be able to continue being at the helm of such a company?


Why do you think you should have a say?


----------



## paperview (Jul 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Brooks said:
> ...


How believable do you think it is hundreds  of thousands of dollars were paid out of NotW coffers and the person in charge of the operation didn't know about it?


----------



## California Girl (Jul 20, 2011)

paperview said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



1. There has been no mention of a total amount paid to police officers
2. The currency is pounds sterling, not dollars

And, most importantly, 

3. I provided her full quote, I made no comment as to whether I believed her or not.

Idiot.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 20, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> *Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."*
> 
> And he's the head of the biggest media conglomerate in history.
> 
> You think such a man should be able to continue being at the helm of such a company?


It worked for St Ronnie! It's the weasel's way to avoid perjury.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."*
> ...



Interesting that you ignore the fact that Marc was wrong. It wasn't Rupert, it was James Murdoch who, several times, responded 'I don't know'.... and I have no doubt that you will steadfastly ignore the fact that, on each occasion, he offered to find out the answer to the question and feed back to the committee. Which, btw, the Committee accepted. 

Idiot.


----------



## American Horse (Jul 20, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> Rupert's theme today was "I don't know."
> 
> And he's the head of the biggest media conglomerate in history.
> 
> You think such a man should be able to continue being at the helm of such a company?



Can you quote a single query asked of Rupert that he answered as you characterize?  As usual you are a stranger to the truth, Dr Demento.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


It wasn't Rupert huh?

Only James huh?

What James and Rupert Murdoch Don&#8217;t Know -- Daily Intel
Rupert Murdoch: I knew nothing about phone hacking | Media | guardian.co.uk

...interesting.


----------



## theliq (Jul 20, 2011)

but he wasn't.....he is one clever,cunning SOAB......but James did very well considering but they played the three monkeys very well,An Oscar performance by the pair,and by coming back nailed it(I wonder how much they paid the guy):but true..theliq...your comments by the way are always great.





MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 20, 2011)

theliq said:


> be he wasn't.....he is one clever,cunning SOAB......but James did very well considering but they played the three monkeys very well,An Oscar performance by the pair,and by coming back nailed it(I wonder how much they paid the guy):but true..theliq...your comments by the way are always great(


The sentiments are mutual. You post true and honorable my good sir.

Yes, I agree...they did a smashing job, an Oscar-winning performance on both Best Male Actor and Best Supporting Male Actor...Murdoch & Murdoch as it were.


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2011)

Being from Australia we know Rupie very well indeed,that guy would intimidate his editors and staff something shocking,always having total editorial control of everything,there is no way he didn't know what was happening.......don't know of any businessman not knowing that he had paid out a million sterling to keep someone quiet....Marc these guys are absolute masters of the game,I felt the committee in the UK were really weak with the pair of them.

In the end they were well coached and were in control of the game after about half an hour,and they knew it too.

You'd enjoy Australia,if you haven't been here already because we talk straight,no grey areas here just black and white........Australia says "NO BULLSHIT ARTISTS NEED APPLY"

Rupie took on our government some years ago,and they tore into him,he move to the US soon afterwards and became an American citizen.

His mother is very well Respected,in her 90's now,regarded as an Australian Icon(she's a really good sort,as we say here). His father Keith(whom he mentioned whilst being interviewed in London) was also a good bloke,straight as a die....shame the son didn't have some of the same attributes.

I really enjoy your comments,you know how to kick ass(when needed)......which is a big plus in this country.

To you and your family,keep well,Best Regards   Steven aka theliq(uidator)



MarcATL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > be he wasn't.....he is one clever,cunning SOAB......but James did very well considering but they played the three monkeys very well,An Oscar performance by the pair,and by coming back nailed it(I wonder how much they paid the guy):but true..theliq...your comments by the way are always great(
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Jul 21, 2011)

MarcATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Saying 'I didn't know about the hacking' is not saying 'I don't know'. Two totally different responses. 

And.... I watched the full session, unlike you.... you clearly prefer to have your opinions handed to you by the media. 

You're a fool, Marc. Seriously.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 21, 2011)

theliq said:


> Being from Australia we know Rupie very well indeed,that guy would intimidate his editors and staff something shocking,always having total editorial control of everything,there is no way he didn't know what was happening.......don't know of any businessman not knowing that he had paid out a million sterling to keep someone quiet....Marc these guys are absolute masters of the game,I felt the committee in the UK were really weak with the pair of them.
> 
> In the end they were well coached and were in control of the game after about half an hour,and they knew it too.
> 
> ...



Actually his mother is 102, and she predicted this would happen.  Ruppert is a very devious news man, who is playing the "old man" routine very well.

Rupert Murdoch Scandal: His Mother Warned of Invasion-of-Privacy Risks - The Daily Beast


----------



## California Girl (Jul 21, 2011)

JimH52 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Being from Australia we know Rupie very well indeed,that guy would intimidate his editors and staff something shocking,always having total editorial control of everything,there is no way he didn't know what was happening.......don't know of any businessman not knowing that he had paid out a million sterling to keep someone quiet....Marc these guys are absolute masters of the game,I felt the committee in the UK were really weak with the pair of them.
> ...


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the correction Jim,the lady is 102,she loves her son but being an Aussie,she  is not adverse to giving Rupie a slap on the ass when the need arises....she is a very interesting woman in her own right and is greatly loved and admired by her people moreover its very interesting when she and Rupie are together,she knows how to keep him in line, truely. 
 I  think it could have been one of the reasons why he fled to the US

Regards steven


JimH52 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Being from Australia we know Rupie very well indeed,that guy would intimidate his editors and staff something shocking,always having total editorial control of everything,there is no way he didn't know what was happening.......don't know of any businessman not knowing that he had paid out a million sterling to keep someone quiet....Marc these guys are absolute masters of the game,I felt the committee in the UK were really weak with the pair of them.
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 21, 2011)

And some of us hope that he keeps fleeing.


----------

